# Whose Fault or Responsibility?



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

IF you're the parent ( for once)... Whose fault is it then?
And if you're the TEACHER :
Then, do u think that the teacher's duties should be best described as 'just teach' and whether the child does practice or bothers to review the lesson or not is pretty much not within your capacity?
... or 'teach and make sure the student reviews and practice'? And with that ' make sure he damn well passes also'?

I think with ultra-lazy kids and ridiculous parents nowadays... it's hard to draw a clear line. :blink: 
If u asked me... I'll say that my role is only to teach...whether u practice or not is none of my business. I have done all in my capacity. The result is yours to keep. If you're not interested in passing, then why the hell should it be my business? :angry: 
But oh my! I have 7 failures this years... unpreceedented.
Why is it always our job to make sure the kid practice and pass? It's ridiculous. If I must make sure every kid practice ( which pratically means giving them hell every lesson ), I think I'll die an early grave. :huh:


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Umm...
Children often follow their parents...like role models. I think it's mostly the parents who make what kind of person someone is.
Also, who they hang around with...If they hang around with geniuses, concertmasters, class presidents, et cetera, chances are they're going to be a lot like them.

But the teachers...
One day in Chemistry, the lesson was about electron configuations. Ten minutes later, everybody was reciting electron configurations of and element off the top of their heads. It was an amazing lesson. I don't think just any teacher could do that. So a lot depends on the teachers.

The student...
If they're not interested in passing, why would they take the class? Only an idiot would take a class and not want to pass. (Like ordering a meal and not wanting to eat.) If the teacher notices the student doesn't want to pass, he could threaten to kick him out. That might whip them into shape. If not, bye bye.

Everyone's at fault.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *The student...
> If they're not interested in passing, why would they take the class? Only an idiot would take a class and not want to pass. (Like ordering a meal and not wanting to eat.)*


The problem ( esp. with kids ) is that they come for lessons because their parents paid for it . The parents want the kids to be euipped with musical abilities, not the students themselves. But I do come across really enthusiastic students 'once in a blue moon'.  
And the problem with parents ( esp. Asians :huh: )... U expect the kid to be responsive, be reactive and excel in it simply because u PAID for it. And everything else becomes the teacher's duties. I find this really disturbing. This is the after effects, BAD effects of capitalism. It has to be.

Yeah, I agree that the teacher definately has some effects on this whole bizzare affair. The Whose Who and What...

I used to be really agressive in my teaching and all the students did quite well. But as time goes on, I find that parents tend to take us for granted. :angry: 
They don't know how much a teacher must squeeze in order to make the student give just a bit more.
Soon, I began to change my teaching strategy. I have finished the syllubus and that's it. Practice or not, it's up to you. I'm not going to yell at u anymore, neither am I going to say: U better not come for lesson next week if you can't get this done.
But in fact I said this to most of em: I've taught all that is to be. Practice or not, u do as u deem fit. But understand this: if u fail, it's because of you YOURSELF, not me. I've done nothing to make u fail.
And do tell your mum that you are going to fail grade 5, and you can requisite next year's grade 5 books 'again' already. I don't see you passing, so lets' start to prepare u for failure instead. How about that?
Honestly, I've like said that to dozens of them this year.
I'm really sick of pushing them to do well. It's disgusting. If the cow refuse to shove, then might as well kill it, ran it flat with a bull dozer... it'll save much more time. :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I think it depends...but usually it is a mix. But if the child is not doing anything, then it is only his fault.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

DW, sorry, but I am too lazy to read all of that. Did you say that you are a teacher of a child and this situation happened to you? Did a parent blame you for his poor grades?

Here is my philosophy:

Noone is at fault, because everyone who knew the child might have had trouble could have done something about it. However, none of that would have matter if the child did not accept the help, or was just an idiot or something.

There are so many variables in life that there are many instances where fault no longer exists.  Sometimes that is good, sometimes that is bad.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I just wrote a huge, long, reply...and was about to post it...when it disappeared...LOL...I'll try again at a later date...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

If you do "fast reply" and click again fast reply, that doesn't matter, click it again and it will appear with all the text you wrote. That also works if you clicked somewhere and lost the site. Just click "back" or "forward". It is all saved, and it can help your nerves....


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...I'll try and remember that for next time...thanks und Danke!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

That has happened to me sooo many times too.  :lol:


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harvey+Oct 27 2004, 07:03 PM-->QUOTE(Harvey @ Oct 27 2004, 07:03 PM)Umm...
> Children often follow their parents...like role models. I think it's mostly the parents who make what kind of person someone is.
> Also, who they hang around with...If they hang around with geniuses, concertmasters, class presidents, et cetera, chances are they're going to be a lot like them.
> Everyone's at fault.
> [snapback]2660[/snapback]​[/b]_


_
Very true! I voted everyone is at fault, also.




Originally posted by DW+-->QUOTE(DW)The problem ( esp. with kids ) is that they come for lessons because their parents paid for it . The parents want the kids to be euipped with musical abilities, not the students themselves. But I do come across really enthusiastic students 'once in a blue moon'. 
And the problem with parents ( esp. Asians )... U expect the kid to be responsive, be reactive and excel in it simply because u PAID for it. And everything else becomes the teacher's duties. I find this really disturbing. 
[snapback]2660[/snapback]​[/b]

Click to expand...


Again, very true. 
It would be funny if it was not so damaging and yet so common. :angry:

<!--QuoteBegin-DW@
*I used to be really agressive in my teaching and all the students did quite well. But as time goes on, I find that parents tend to take us for granted... 
Soon, I began to change my teaching strategy. 
[snapback]2660[/snapback]​*[/quote]
I know it is hard, but could this have had something to do with the change in results?

<!--QuoteBegin-DW_
*I think with ultra-lazy kids and ridiculous parents nowadays... it's hard to draw a clear line. 
[snapback]2660[/snapback]​*[/quote]

Very true! Perhaps if you can figure out ahead of time which are the lazy ones you can walk out early instead of failing them?


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...one thing though...don't punish the children because of the parents...

...sometimes parents are ridiculous...I'm sure I have my moments...but when the kids are little...I think they need careful mentoring by the teacher...because that molding may have a huge affect on them as they mature...they may not remember who may the impact on them...but it makes an impact...

...I think a bad or mean teacher can do a lot of damage...

...I think a good, or at the very least, genuinely interested teacher, have have a huge beneficial effect...

...in my experience, most kids don't mind a 'hard' teacher, as long as that teacher is clear in his expectations and fair all around...in fact, I think most kids prefer a 'hard' teacher...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *in fact, I think most kids prefer a 'hard' teacher... *


Yes... this I second.
They kinda of take u more seriously, respect u more and definately more in awe of u if yr one tough teacher. :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...esp. if your a hard teacher with a bowl of candies...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not me...............................


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not me...............................


Love the continuity....13 1/2 years worth.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just had to think about it


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

fine then... i will be at fault...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Did you knobble them?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you knobble them?


*looks up knobble,

yes,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> *looks up knobble,
> 
> yes,


Using your other worldly powers ?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Using your other worldly powers ?


how'd you guess? :O i mean these powers are very odd... :O and effective. as i have found.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> how'd you guess? :O i mean these powers are very odd... :O and effective. as i have found.


Roger that .


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Roger that .


but careful... as spiderman's uncle stated, "One with great power, has great responsibility."

i never quite followed that...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> but careful... as spiderman's uncle stated, "One with great power, has great responsibility."
> 
> i never quite followed that...


Even in Holland?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Even in Holland?


Holland was a one time thing. :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> Holland was a one time thing. :O


Explains the results I guess?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Explains the results I guess?


it was a tragic failure... they ended up chasing me with pitchforks and yodaled while doing so... :O that was the last time i would mistakenly try yodalling.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> it was a tragic failure... they ended up chasing me with pitchforks and yodaled while doing so... :O that was the last time i would mistakenly try yodalling.


Did you get away.................


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you get away.................


just barely, i was able to escape drinking some fake potions.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> just barely, i was able to escape drinking some fake potions.


Yeah, I find that usually works along with singing in a Renee Fleming style voice


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, I find that usually works along with singing in a Renee Fleming style voice


I wonder how many sheep die if Flemming were to yodal... :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> I wonder how many sheep die if Flemming were to yodal... :O


They definitely would need an antibiotic


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> They definitely would need an antibiotic


or earmuffs. :3


----------

